# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Help : How to soak/treat large driftwood ?

## Green Baron

How do you guys soak/treat large driftwoods which cannot fit into the normal plastic pail ? I have 2 such pieces  :Sad:  As a last resort, I am considering cutting them into 2 and joining them back later  :Shocked:

----------


## shortman

Gan,

I not sure how big your drift wood is, but I do have a fibric tank of size 2x2x1.5 feet outside my flat if you need it please let me know.

Another way is when you bought the drift wood request the store owner of the fish store to soak it for you.  :Cool:  

Usually hot water treatment twice for the wood for 24hrs is good for me. And if the wood did not sink after the 24hrs period I usually find some rock as a counter weight to make it sink for a month and then periodically check if the wood ready to sink by itself.

Best Regards

----------


## RonWill

Gan, if you have extra tanks (like some people :wink: ) that shouldn't be a problem. Alternatively, get the LFS to sink it and collect later. That's what I call value-added service!

Of course splitting a larger piece is one option but it wouldn't the joint look obvious later? How big is the darn thing anyway? If the driftwood isn't longer than 48 inches, I might be able to help.

----------


## timebomb

Gan, 

Have you thought about using a plastic bag? I used to have similar problems soaking my 18 inch long CO2 glass diffuser in bleach; there's never a pail tall enough to keep the whole thing under water. But a long plastic bag does the trick nicely. What you need is one of those black plastic bags usually used for garbage. 

Loh K L

----------


## Green Baron

KL,
Thanks for the tips on using plastic bag. I have never thought of that ! 
The only problem is those black plastic bags are very thin and is very likely to puncture. 

Kho and Ronnie,
The wood is 20x14x14". If I can't find a big and thick plastic bag, I will take up your offer.

Kho,
Where do you live ?

----------


## strung_0ut

It may sound weird to you, but um...how about your bath tub?

----------


## RonWill

> It may sound weird to you, but um...how about your bath tub?


Dennis, it won't just sound weird but also feel weird when a bogwood branch ends up where the sun don't shine  :Rolling Eyes:  

[Seriously tho, most average Singapore bathrooms uses shower tray/curtain, not bath tub. The day I own a 3-storey home with a porch, backyard and a 2 car garage, I'll install both a tub and jacuzzi]

Gan, I've a driftwood that's going into the stair-landing 4footer tank... might as well dump yours in.

----------


## Green Baron

> It may sound weird to you, but um...how about your bath tub?


 I have thought of that but I was afraid it will stain my bath tub and that will be that last time I get to buy any driftwood ! :wink: 




> Gan, I've a driftwood that's going into the stair-landing 4footer tank... might as well dump yours in.


Ronnie,
Kho lives a bit too far from my place so I will take up your offer.
I will drop by your place this evening..

Thanks
Gan

----------


## Wackytpt

Yo gan.... how ur tank setup

rgd
Nicholas

----------


## timebomb

> Yo gan.... how ur tank setup


Nicholas,

I'm glad you used a real name but there are 2 issues in your post which are not acceptable in this forum. Firstly, messages which are of interest to only one person should never be sent to the forum. Please use the private messsage function to do this instead. Secondly, we don't accept the use of sms short forms here. Please don't spell "your" as "ur". We may seem like we're nitpicking but I just saw a message posted by Debra Bear which has strengthened our resolve to keep this forum free from sms short forms. 




> Howdy folks,
> I appreciate the forum here for it has many good qualities! One of the *Best* qualities are no sms and the shift keys work on all members broads.  
> Being dyslexic, I have a hard time reading a post that is run together,or all capatilized. So a big thank you for all you folks who make reading for me much more enjoyable!!


Loh K L

----------

